# Growing Cranberries



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

I've grown rice before but never tried small scale, non-commercial growing of cranberries. I've researched it on line but was also wondering if anyone here has any first hand knowledge having tried it yourself. As with growing anything, bed prep and having the right soils and climate is everything but just wondering what you have found.

Thanks


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Been there and done that ... didn't go as planed. 

I couldn't keep the wildlife out of mine ... maybe I should have planted them near the house ...

Wishing you better luck.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I want to grow some also but couldn't find any place that would ship to WV. I found out that cranberries and gooseberries are quarantined from being shipped to certain counties here because they may harbor the white pine blister rust. Thank goodness I found a list and my county isn't on it. And I asked my extension service agent and she gave me a place that is in Va that ships to my area

I've had to use bird netting to keep the little thieves out of my cherry trees,blueberries and blackberries so I imagine I would need to buy more netting to cover the cranberries


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

*Andi said:


> Been there and done that ... didn't go as planed.
> 
> I couldn't keep the wildlife out of mine ... maybe I should have planted them near the house ...
> 
> Wishing you better luck.


But that's a good thing. I want my edibles to also suck in the wildlife. The ducks and geese came in to the rice like crazy. What did you find out was destroying your cranberries?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The local flock of turkey knew 5 days before they were ready to be picked and cleaned them out ... On a side note: the drought got ours and I didn't replant.

I also found you an old thread ...

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/cranberries-8596/index2.html


----------



## Coastal (Jun 27, 2013)

There are cranberry fields everywhere around here. They seem to like really acidic soil, they are mostly grown in peat bogs on low level fields that have an abundance of water available. The plants don't look like much until they are harvested by flooding the planting areas. It's pretty impressive the amount of work goes into building commercial cranberry farms with the huge ***** that encompass hundreds of acres, and subdivide the properties with more massive walls of clay.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

they flood them because it's easier to harvest but you don't have to do it. I have shale here so I have to do major soil prep for anything I want to plant. I have to dig real deep and then add peat and top soil with manure.


----------

